# Life-Like Four Lane Terminal Track Idea



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I was thinking the other day seeing Life-Like Racing's four lane sets always broken into two separate two lane tracks at some point especially to allow for their two lane terminal tracks. I know it is easy for some of us to rewire these terminals or rewire the power packs, etc. but I think it would be cost effective for Life-Like to come up with a true four lane terminal track to use with these sets. This way they can create a true NASCAR-style oval track with their 9 inch curves and banked 12 inch curves for full flat out fast oval racing! Most prefer Tomy track or Tyco but I think a 4 lane terminal track would be something to consider especially for Life-Like Racing and their NASCAR themed sets.

It also opens up the opportunity to sell this piece separately for people interested in making up four lane courses. They can position the plug-in area slightly away from the track which would allow for two power packs, one for each set of lanes plus use plug-in controllers like they used to instead of the wired in ones showing lanes 1, 2, 3 and 4.

Just my two cents :thumbsup:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anybody disected a Demo derby or Skateboard terminal track that is direct wired?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

FullyLoaded said:


> (snip)
> Most prefer Tomy track or Tyco but I think a 4 lane terminal track would be something to consider especially for Life-Like Racing and their NASCAR themed sets.
> 
> It also opens up the opportunity to sell this piece separately for people interested in making up four lane courses. They can position the plug-in area slightly away from the track which would allow for two power packs, one for each set of lanes plus use plug-in controllers like they used to instead of the wired in ones showing lanes 1, 2, 3 and 4.
> ...


interesting thought, especially since adapters can be easily had to mate LL to either Tomy or Tyco. One 4-lane terminal track, 2 adapter sets, voila. Might not be as beneficial for Tomy, since their terminal track allows for plugging in the power pack either way, but it'd be a bonus for those who use Tyco/Mattel. I have rigged up makeshift terminal tracks for two different 4-lane Tyco layouts, and they are a mess.

--rick


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Life like has the great opportunity to introduce some long awaited and overdue ideas. The 4 lane terminal would be great. Even with AFX it is a hassle to run all the wires under the track for the two inside lanes. Also, you can't build a 6 lane because of the terminal tracks. A track where everything could be hooked up from the drivers side would be great.

Life Like has the backing of Walthers. If Walthers would do for slot cars what they have done for model railroading they would take over the hobby! Yet, nothing noteworthy from them.....

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

at the risk of sounding obnoxious ( well not more than usual), hows about just soldering some wires to straight tracks from underneath to connect to a racers station that is seperate from the track. you can easily dremel some plastic from under the rail and then carefully solder the wires onto the rail. stager the wires. use some acid flux when performing this operation. place the track upside down on a damp sponge or paper towel pile to absorb excess heat and avoid damaging the track. I have done this with original Aurora O-gauge track when I tore all the rails out and laid in continuous rail (thank you Bob Lincoln) to create my third 1/64 drag strip. I did this about every 6 feet to provide power taps down the lenght of the powered portion to keep the amps and voltage even through the entire run. OK, I recognize that not everyone has soldering skills or in some cases even a soldering device. so this is for those that do. those that don't can pester Walthers. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

What did you use to make continuous rail? ie What material was used? I'm quite good at soldering and have and do repair computers by replacing capacitor's and such, so I'm game for making a continuous rail track. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeep, I got a roll of continuous rail from Wizzard (Bob Lincoln) was good enough to donate some that was the proper depth for the Aurora O-gauge track that I had purchased from him. given the expense of all the 6" pieces and the labor of removing the rail, I might have been better off purchasing straights from him with rail already installed. Bob is a righteous guy and I will always consider him and his family, Cheryl and R C to be like family to me. ayway, the method I described of soldering good quality wire to the bottom of the rail works well and I have done it a couple of times for others. the real trick is the prep (tinning the rail) and keepin the whole area cool enough to avoid damaging the plastic track. I do think that the original Aurora plastic track made from virgin plastic directly refined from oil is much better than current tracks that are made from recycled plastic. I think they withstand many tortures better than newer track does. I still have a whole bunch of 6" O-gauge straights around here somewhere.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

alpink said:


> at the risk of sounding obnoxious ( well not more than usual), hows about just soldering some wires to straight tracks from underneath to connect to a racers station that is seperate from the track....


You are correct that you can easily solder in connections, chop off terminal track ends, make driver station hookups, etc. but this would be more of a mainstream production terminal track four lane unit for the casual slot car racer than the more diehard hobbyist who wires up driver stations, uses Parma controllers, etc. for their layout. I just think that Walthers with some efforrt could do more with their Life-Like Racing brand such as this four lane terminal track to help boost some sales with the entire HO slot car crowd.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wouldn't mind seeing a 4 lane track pieces made by some manufacturer of plastic.  rr


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

roadrner said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a 4 lane track pieces made by some manufacturer of plastic.  rr


I couldn't agree more. I've been saying that for a long time. How about a four lane set with four lane pieces.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would be happy with curves that just nest properly... I took a close look at the aftermarket MM 15" curves I bought a couple years ago, and found out they're about 1/8 to 3/16ths shorter than my Aurora 12" curves. No wonder I was having trouble getting everything to sit right!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hornet said:


> I'd avoid acid core based solders or fluxes,you're better off with rosin core solder and flux,not quite as corrosive over time.:thumbsup:
> You can also get low temp rosin solder for circuit boards/electronics etc.,that doesn't require as much heat
> Slott V used to have a good article on drop wiring on his site,that didn't require soldering,can't find it now though.
> Scott is your site still kicking around,you used to have some good tips on it.
> ...


Rick my Vargo Speedway site went away a couple of weeks ago. My friends closed up their Viper shop and my site went down with their old server without my knowledge. I hope to put something together soon on another server that will have all of the old tips and hopefully more. Just need some time aside.

I wonder if parts of it can be found on that archive website, where ever that is...?

Scott V


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Huh what do you know- looks like most of my old site has been preserved on the archive site. Some photos are missing but the wiring article is still there. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20070910...goSpeedway/HO_Tech/Power_Taps/power_taps.html


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Rick- Those power taps still function perfectly on my track. The key is to make sure you fold the wire under the track and feed down through a hole away from the actual connection to avoid any tension on the connection.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

being the unfortunate buyer of the LL track before knowing i should had went with tomy...but can use take the existing controller an cut the power to one lane and then hook and other one wire for the other lane, as well as, switch the connections so the track would be powered in the other direction, I do understand I that means four terminal tracks an four wall warts but then each lane would have its own powersupply???

Yeas I wish there was a terminal track four lane unit.

anyone know what size wire to use spice in and lengthen the LL controllers?


----------

